# Funny speed test using (R U R' U')x5



## xchiltonx (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm trying to do finger tricks BUT it just doesn't seem to work...
I've been practising *(R U R' U')x5* and so far I get a terrible 7 sec.
What are the times that you lot can get for my *(R U R' U')x5* test???

additional:
I saw the famous "_sexy move_"  on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEt3NoW-lhs I've watched it over repeatedly to try to do my *(R U R' U')x5* test... I just want to be able to do *R U R' U'* very quick in order to 'get' finger tricks, because at the moment it just won't come to me


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 1, 2008)

I get 3's. This alg is slow for me.

That's why I use U R U' R'. Way faster and I get 2's.

How's this a "funny" test?


----------



## Ellis (Nov 1, 2008)

isn't it 6x?

Just did a few, got about 2.5 on average. I prefer to do (URU'R') though, but I tried both and its about the same


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 1, 2008)

sorry yeh *(R U R' U')x6

*It's not funnyhaha but funny as in weird.

How do you do the U R U' R' ??? It looks like you can cheat by doing U then R U' (together) then R' U (together). Unfortunately, if so, then it's not the test I'm trying to do :/


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 1, 2008)

I prefer (L' U' L U)x6. 1.92 with it...


----------



## Ellis (Nov 1, 2008)

xchiltonx said:


> How do you do the U R U' R' ??? It looks like you can cheat by doing U then R U' (together) then R' U (together). Unfortunately, if so, then it's not the test I'm trying to do :/



Its not cheating  just backwards. You can use fingertricks either way you do it. There comes a point often in f2l where I have the option to do RUR'U'x3 or URU'R'x3 to solve a pair quickly, and I choose URU'R' because my fingers can work it better. It does virtually the same thing. But if you really want RUR'U' times, it isn't significantly slower, about 2.6


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 1, 2008)

Ellis said:


> xchiltonx said:
> 
> 
> > How do you do the U R U' R' ??? It looks like you can cheat by doing U then R U' (together) then R' U (together). Unfortunately, if so, then it's not the test I'm trying to do :/
> ...



It looks like you can cheat by doing R U (together) then R' U' (together).


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2008)

This whole topic is funny:

* First the topicstarter says he wants to do fingertricks
* Then he says he it doesn't seem to work
* The he says "It looks like you can cheat by doing U then R U' (together) then R' U (together)"

Hint: Doing multiple moves together as if they are 1 move IS doing fingertricks


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> This whole topic is funny:
> 
> * First the topicstarter says *he* wants to do fingertricks
> * Then *he* says *he* it doesn't seem to work
> ...



It's funny because you presume it's a male


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > This whole topic is funny:
> ...



No, I didn't presume she is a male. I just didn't know and didn't want to write he/she every time.

But now I know I know she is a girl:

Hi


----------



## FU (Nov 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> No, I didn't presume she is a male. I just didn't know and didn't want to write he/she every time.
> 
> But now I know I know she is a girl:
> 
> Hi


if darren is a girl's name..


----------



## blah (Nov 1, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> It looks like you can cheat by doing R U (together) then R' U' (together).



Isn't it more like (U R') together and (U' R) together? ("Basic cube theory thingy": Clockwise moves followed by counterclockwise moves, or vice versa, can "be done in one smooth motion", i.e. can be done with an underspin of the first move.) Anyway, U R U' R' pops way too much for me. I prefer R U R' U' any day.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



You sly dog you


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2008)

FU said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > No, I didn't presume she is a male. I just didn't know and didn't want to write he/she every time.
> ...



Just checked the profile and the youtube-video 

I retract the


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 1, 2008)

Did'nt I say that I am a guy, sorry to disappoint 


Moving a bit back to the subject (before any more embarrassment is done)
Obviously finger tricks is the multiple movement, however I'd describe it more as the method of moving faces very quickly one after another. The point being that some are far easier than others. (e.g. someone who can turn a steering wheel can not necessarily drive.)



Lt-UnReaL said:


> I prefer (L' U' L U)x6. 1.92 with it...


are you a lefty by any chance

As for *U R U' R'* Ellis thanks for the tip. I can NOW see how you can use your one instead of mine in some cases, but not in all. Still it's great.
But like Swordsman Kirby gets, sometimes you just have no other option but to do *R U R' U'* and that is the speed test.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 1, 2008)

I get a 3's and pops, takes a lot of practice.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 1, 2008)

xchiltonx said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer (L' U' L U)x6. 1.92 with it...
> ...



I'm a righty. My left hand fails at doing U' in the (R U R' U') trigger, but it works very well with its mirror: (L' U' L U).


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> FU said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



I lol'ed so hard when Arnaud did the "Hi " part, since knew xchiltonx was a guy. I think this is why everyone should read the member introductions threads. I knew darren was a guy, lives in england, and is a former rubiks magic champ.

as for the topic at hand: This alg, and its variations, are an excellent way to practice a lot of 2-gen fingertricks. you should also look into R U' R' U, its my personal favorite.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Nov 2, 2008)

about 1.75


----------



## Neutrals01 (Nov 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


lol...and leviticus didn't said that it's a female


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 3, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > FU said:
> ...



Thanks for looking up my introduction,

Yet small mistake 
I'm from england, but actually live in France  
Everything else is right 

*R U' R' U* is about the only one I can do fast,
but I don't think I can really use it anywhere ???
Unlike *U R U' R* and *R U R' U'*

Here's a vid I found:
"(R U' R' U)*24 in 6.66 seconds"


----------



## Laurentius (Nov 3, 2008)

xchiltonx said:


> *R U' R' U* is about the only one I can do fast,
> but I don't think I can really use it anywhere ???



Sure you can. Dan Brown's method


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 6, 2008)

1.71 2nd try.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 7, 2008)

Laurentius said:


> xchiltonx said:
> 
> 
> > *R U' R' U* is about the only one I can do fast,
> ...



And for 3OP corner orientation, too.


----------



## whauk (Nov 26, 2008)

2.30 seconds best
24.xx seconds worst (POP)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 26, 2008)

(L' U L U')x6 in 1.59


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 27, 2008)

got 4.09 on cubetimer, I'll try a stackmat later
got 2.98 later (still cubetimer)
I'll lube the cube when I get home


----------



## mazei (Nov 27, 2008)

I do this all the time. I think my best so far is 1.87? i guess. RUR'U' of course.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 27, 2008)

(R U R' U')x6 in 1.63 seconds, second attempt.

Also a 1.72 and a 1.84.


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 28, 2008)

How on earth do you lot get such good times???
I'll never become a good speedcuber :'(


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 28, 2008)

OH
10.03 First try.
6.53 2nd try.
6.41
6.25
RH
3.06
2.52
2.39
LH
4.08
3.17

Edit: 2.16 on R'URU' *6


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 28, 2008)

1.89 was my best time. I averaged around 2.30 though. (with R U R' U' x6)


----------

